# System stockt beim emergen seit Kernel >2.6.20?

## ChrisJumper

Ich suche einen Übeltäter, weiß aber nicht genau wo ich ihn finden könnte, vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, oder das Phänomen schon gelöst?

Damals war es kein Problem ein emerge -u world in einer Konsole im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen und nebenbei noch am PC zu arbeiten. Doch seit den neuen Kernel-Versionen passiert es mir immer wieder das "Dateien" anderer Programme ausgelagert werden und eeeeewig brauchen bis sie (unter 100 Auslastung) das erste Lebenszeichen von sich geben.

Natürlich stürzt es nicht ab sondern reagiert irgendwann wieder, aber es stört mich einfach! Ich mag es nicht wenn mein ICQ klingelt ich auf die Nachricht klicke, dann alles (der ganze Desktop, inkl. Sekundenzeiger der Zeit) einfriert und nach 2 Minuten bekomme ich es dann endlich zu Gesicht was grade los ist. Vielleicht ist das aber auch ein Phänomen der neuen compiz-fusion?

Ich hatte es auch schon das besagte Konsole den emerge Vorgang abgeschlossen hat aber das "Bild" veraltet war und "noch mitten im Vorgang steckt".. die Wirklichkeit trat erst zum Vorschein nachdem ich den Inhalt der Konsole mit der Maus komplett markiert hab.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Engpässe im RAM schließe ich für dieses Verhalten eigentlich aus. Er fängt auch nicht wild an zu swappen.

Oder kann ich den kompletten emerge-Vorgang samt Anhang mit niedrigerer Priorität starten?

----------

## manuels

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Oder kann ich den kompletten emerge-Vorgang samt Anhang mit niedrigerer Priorität starten?

 

Ja, kannst du. Das hätte dir aber auch eine Forum-Suche verraten:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Niceness

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh genau danach hab ich eigentlich gesucht, danke manuels.

Dachte zuerst es sei beim nächsten Kernel-Patch behoben, aber dann zog sich das so und nervte mich immer wieder. Wenn ich mir grad mal nen Kaffee geholt hab...

Dieses extreme Verhalten bin ich einfach nicht gewohnt, und dachte eher etwas falsch Eingestellt zu haben oder eben das sich die Einstellungen vom Scheduler geändert haben könnten.. ein renice von emerge ist gut, aber es ist mehr eine Aushilfe. Wenn jetzt ein anderer Prozess wieder 100% will zickt das System bestimmt sofort wieder rum!

Und ich möchte dem halt vorbeugen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tipps auf lager?

Hab meine PORTAGE_NICENESS erstmals auf 10 gesetzt und werde mal beobachten ob das Hilft, und nehme mir vor beim nächsten mal wieder mehr zu stöbern!

----------

## manuels

Immer wieder beliebter Post von mir:

Poste mal die Ausgabe von

```
grep PREEMPT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y
```

----------

## manuels

hmm, PREEMPTable Kernel können Programme vorzeitig abbrechen wenn ein anderes Rechenzeit möchte.

Das scheint aber bei dir aktiviert zu sein.

----------

